# Need laptop/netbook under 15000



## Skyh3ck (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi i need a laptop or netbook with best components and performance under rs 15000  main usage will be writing articlw, surfing net, occasional music and movie. Will be buying from lamington road in couple if days. So please give your suggestion... Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

There is a ACER EM 355 @Rs.13.3k but if you plan watching HD movies(1080p and 720p) then it won't be ideal.

if you can spend a bit more get Samsung RV513-A02IN @Rs.20,700(appx) or
Lenovo X Series X120E @Rs.19000(appx)
with a good IGP, it should be able to handle HD moview too


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 7, 2012)

Earlier there were many in sub 15 k category .. can you suggest more


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys pls help me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 15, 2012)

Get at least brazos to keep your entertainment level _entertaining_. 

Go with Thinkpad x120e. Its a true VFM at that price. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 23, 2012)

well just come to know that AMD Trinity based laptop will come in market soon, hence   will bump the post then...


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 23, 2012)

Toshiba Satellite C665-P5010 Netbook check that too.or HP Mini 110-3609TU Laptop.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> well just come to know that AMD Trinity based laptop will come in market soon, hence   will bump the post then...



a big thanks to dashing.sujay. i ordered a A6 3400M based laptop and after 2 days cancelled it. now waiting for Trinity. I need one with good battery life that can run racing games (Burnout Paradise FTW  ) and doesn't cost more than 25-26k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> a big thanks to dashing.sujay. i ordered a A6 3400M based laptop and after 2 days cancelled it. now waiting for Trinity. I need one with good battery life that can run racing games (Burnout Paradise FTW  ) and doesn't cost more than 25-26k



My pleasure *Sam* 

Hope you get a very good laptop, I can see the gamer unleashing in you


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 24, 2012)

yes the Trinity willbe good and cheap alos...

fingures crossed 

any idea when it will come in indian market


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

it should be launched next month so to be fully available here, say 2 more months.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 24, 2012)

i can wait that much...... any word on pricing


----------

